# 1000 دائرة الكترونية بكسة زر واحدة



## العاصفي (23 فبراير 2009)

اقدم لكم اليوم اخواني الأفاضل في هذا المنتدى الطيب كتاب يحوي على الف دائرة الكترونية ،، ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم ،، تحياتي

http://ifile.it/4qw8sd1​


----------



## منار يازجي (24 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## zeid25 (24 فبراير 2009)

تم التحميل كتاب جيد 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## العاصفي (24 فبراير 2009)

اهلين و سهلين بيكم يا 

zeid25

منار يازجي

على الرحب و السعة شرفتونا بمروركم اخوتي الأفاضل

:56: :56: :56:​


----------



## الاشم يفرن (24 فبراير 2009)

thanks alot for your efforts 
good buy


----------



## العاصفي (27 فبراير 2009)

الاشم يفرن قال:


> thanks alot for your efforts
> good buy



thank u to for ur words​


----------



## eexee2006 (1 مارس 2009)

مشكوووور على الكتاب


----------



## محمدالقبالي (1 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذه الموسوعه الرائعه


----------



## serv (1 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## رامي خطيب (30 مارس 2009)

أشكرك من أعماقي على الملف الرائع


----------



## eng1_romy (31 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم موسوعة رائعة


----------



## ياسرابراهيم (1 أبريل 2009)

جميل جدا عاشت يداك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (2 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك و نفع بك المسلمين


----------



## twins7879 (3 أبريل 2009)

thanks my brothere about all info


----------



## tamer_sawaby (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً ونريد المزيد


----------



## اسامة الاسلمي (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على الكتاب الجميل 
تتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتسلم
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## ابراهيم ورقلة (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu*


----------



## louay (26 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذه الموسوعه الرائعه


----------



## tl01001 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

merci


----------



## tl01001 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

_*merci*_


----------



## اللللللل (21 يناير 2011)

اخواني لو سمحتم اين كتاب الف دئر ه الكتر ونيه انقذو ني لو سمحتمممممممممممممم


----------



## اللللللل (21 يناير 2011)

هذه هو بريدي الكتروني [email protected]


----------



## saad_srs (21 يناير 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## howkman (21 يناير 2011)

اول شيء شكرا جزيلا 
ثاني شيء
كبسة وليس كسة زر
ارجوا منك التصحيح


----------



## radio-rug (23 يناير 2011)

Merci 
jazaka llahu khairan !!!!


----------



## محمد_9785 (23 يناير 2011)

هل يوجد هناك دائرة الكترونية نستطيع من خلالها تشغيل لمبه عن بعد على سبيل المثال؟؟؟ ارجو الرد لمن يعرف


----------



## ابو ربحي (24 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
جاري التحميل والتصفح


----------



## محمد_9785 (26 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هل هناك دائرة الكترونية تعمل بمثابة مفتاح on/of؟؟ مع جزيل الشكر لمن يعرف


----------



## عالم التقني (26 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي وجزاك الله خير
وننتظر المزيد منك


----------



## محمد_9785 (27 يناير 2011)

*طريقة عمل جهاز انذار عن بعد/ المواد المطلوبة 1-جهاز تلفون قديم +اسلاك نحاس ضعيقه جداً مثل الي في لعب الاطفال + مفتاح ضاغط on/of /خطوات العمل قم بعمل برمجة اتصال سريع على الرقم 3 مع تلفون اخر وبعد ذلك قم بنزع غطاء التلفون سوف تلاحظ ورقة بيضاء تحت الارقام كلها بقم بواسطة المشرط بشق على الرقم 3 سوف تجد طرفين تحت الرقم وتحت جميع الأرقام في التلفون قم بلحام سلك على كل طرف وسوف يصبح لدينا بعد ذلك طرفين من اسلاك النحاس بعد ذلك قم بريط كل طرف على مفتاح الضاغط ويكون موجود ومثبت خلف الباب اي عن فتح اي باب يقوم الرقم 3 بالاتصال السريع مع التلفون الآخر بعد ان قمت بتسجيل اسم الهاتف القديم عليه واحفضه وسجله بأسم ( عملية سرقة او سطو ) وذا جاء لص وقام بفتح الباب سوف يقوم الهاتف القديم بالاتصال بك ويخبرك ويظهر على شاشة التلفون الآخر عملية سرقة او سطو*​


----------

